# MeteoGlobal - Voluntariado e Meteorologia



## Z13 (23 Jun 2011 às 19:00)

A propósito deste nosso contributo no MeteoGlobal, passou ontem na TSF no Programa "Portugal Voluntário"

http://www.tsf.pt/Programas/programa.aspx?content_id=1833268&audio_id=1885898


----------



## actioman (23 Jun 2011 às 19:19)

Z13 disse:


> A propósito deste nosso contributo no MeteoGlobal, passou ontem na TSF no Programa "Portugal Voluntário"
> 
> http://www.tsf.pt/Programas/programa.aspx?content_id=1833268&audio_id=1885898



Z13 espectáculo! Parabéns pela reportagem estiveste muito bem mesmo! 



Aposto que ontem e nos próximos dias haverá incremento de visitas aqui à nossa casa!


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jun 2011 às 19:46)

Muito bom 

Falaste por todos nós. Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2011 às 19:56)

Excelente


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2011 às 20:18)

Muito boa a entrevista  Uma magnífica promoção da meteorologia amadora e também do fórum.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2011 às 20:32)

Ouvi agora. Está óptimo! Muitos parabéns Miguel, não só por promoveres a nossa paixão e comunidade, mas também pela descontracção em frente-ao-microfone! Transmitiste alegremente a mensagem! Melhor não poderíamos pedir!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jun 2011 às 23:02)

Muito Bom mesmo, falaste por todos nós que adorámos a meteorologia, parabéns


----------



## ACalado (23 Jun 2011 às 23:08)

Parabéns Miguel  boa entrevista


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jun 2011 às 01:02)

Muitos parabéns Miguel!!! Assim sim!!


----------



## Norther (24 Jun 2011 às 02:55)

muito bom, tiveste muito bem


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2011 às 09:24)

Muito bom, parabéns e obrigado .


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2011 às 09:41)

Fabuloso! Excelente entrevista... É raro as coisas acontecerem assim, ou seja, o entrevistado frisar tantos pontos importante com clareza e sem erros, e o órgão de comunicação social seleccionar e montar os conteúdos de forma lógica e organizada!

Parabéns Miguel estiveste em grande!

PS: Já agora e como entrevistado, gostaria de receber um pouco mais do teu feedback em relação à entrevista. Achas que do que disseste foi de facto seleccionado o relevante, houve algo que achaste que podia ter passado e não passou, ou estás totalmente satisfeito?


----------



## Z13 (24 Jun 2011 às 10:34)

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos elogios!



vitamos disse:


> PS: Já agora e como entrevistado, gostaria de receber um pouco mais do teu feedback em relação à entrevista. Achas que do que disseste foi de facto seleccionado o relevante, houve algo que achaste que podia ter passado e não passou, ou estás totalmente satisfeito?



Sinceramente, acho que passou o essencial, pois eu no final da entrevista estava tão nervoso que nem tinha bem a noção do que tinha dito...

Mas recordo que falei bastante do que me seduzia na meteorologia (e provavelmente por ser muito pessoal foi omitido) e também falei das dificuldades das previsões e expliquei que tudo o que seja a mais de 36h/48h já são tendências! E creio que expliquei que a internet é provavelmente hoje a principal ferramenta do meteorologista... 

Bom mas acho que o resumo que foi feito foi o adequado ao tempo limitado do programa!


----------



## Veterano (24 Jun 2011 às 10:48)

Gostei muito da entrevista, Miguel, parabéns.

  Falaste com a tua paixão evidente por este bichinho que nos une...


----------



## Thomar (24 Jun 2011 às 11:19)

Muitos Parabéns!  

Excelente entrevista e um excelente contributo para a meteorologia amadora e também para a oficial!


----------



## jorge1990 (24 Jun 2011 às 12:54)

Muitos parabéns Miguel.
Excelente entrevista


----------



## manchester (24 Jun 2011 às 18:54)

Parabens, excelente entrevista!!


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2011 às 16:36)

Óptimo Miguel! 

Estavas nervoso? Não se notou nada!


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2011 às 02:44)

Parabéns Z13 (Miguel), representaste o MeteoPT e todos nós muito bem


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jun 2011 às 21:15)

Excelente Miguel. Só agora tive oportunidade de ouvir a entrevista, está fantástica. 
Já sei que o "matagal" à volta da estação de Miranda foi limpo por isso estou muito curioso para ver os valores das mínimas este Inverno.

Parabéns a todos os que estão colaborar do IM, o Miguel (Z13) representou-vos de forma brilhante.
O IM tal como os amantes da meteorologia devem estar bastante agradecidos.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2011 às 21:23)

Altamente, brutalíssimo


----------

